# WTH was that !?!?!?



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Unfortunately, I don't have a pic because it broke my 30# Sufix 832 line . Whatever it was took a whole bluefish head and nearly had my Shakespeare Tiger combo spooled with the drag notched nearly all the way down and was pulling it at will. It never jumped and only paused shortly twice. Any ideas, I'm leaning on the Jaws theory.....Oh, I was at the Octogon.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

probably either a shark or flipper


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

More than likely a large stingray,


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

You might have snagged the telescope of a Navy Submarine.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

DING DING DING , we have a winner !! It honestly felt like a submarine, lol.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I go with stingray/shark, me and my sister almost stopped there around 5:00-5:30 but somebody was already on it decided go to the bridge instead, we couldn't even buy a bite, using live shrimp and cut bait the people fishing about 30' from us had 3 nice specks. one was a gaiter using the same live shrimp.
But personally I think she is jinxed.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

It was me, I was there all day. I was free floating elwise and had a 18 inch and a 16 inch Spanish in the cooler


----------

